# Fire-heart, by C.S. Marks, is now available!



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Fire-heart
After a rather exhaustive wrangling with format, the second book in the 'Tales of Alterra, the World that Is,' is now available for the Kindle. It follows the first book, Elfhunter.

It is priced at 0.99 until midnight Monday! After that, it will increase to 2.99. 

Readers should first purchase 'Elfhunter' to get the most from 'Fire-heart.' It is available for 0.99. 

The series was voted 'Best Series' in 2009, with Elfhunter taking 'Best Fantasy' in 2008.
ReaderViews Reviewer's Choice Awards

ENJOY!   
(I'll post a link as soon as I figure out how to do it!)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm going to be first in line.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Archer,

You can find the Link-Maker all the way at the top of your screen just under the Kindle Boards logo. Just enter your book title there and it will give you the link.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Ohhh...THERE it is! Ok, I'll give it a try!
Thanks, Kevis!


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

I tried to make Fire-heart into a link, but it doesn't seem to be working right now.  I don't know if it is the ASIN # that is the issue, or if the link maker isn't working.  I tried to make a link to a different book yesterday, and it didn't work for me then, either.

Your book looks good, however.  Let us know when it is available for kindle!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

frojazz said:


> I tried to make Fire-heart into a link, but it doesn't seem to be working right now. I don't know if it is the ASIN # that is the issue, or if the link maker isn't working. I tried to make a link to a different book yesterday, and it didn't work for me then, either.
> 
> Your book looks good, however. Let us know when it is available for kindle!


I assume it takes a little while for the Link-Maker system to register a newly published Kindle Book. Until then, here's the url link:

http://www.amazon.com/Fire-Heart-Tale-Alterra-World-ebook/dp/B002GYWOV6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1247346924&sr=8-4


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

Says it's not yet available!?!

Susie


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry, Susie. Try in a hour.  It's just taking a little while to go live. 
(Man...you guys are QUICK!) I wanted to post this thread before I had to go out for the rest of the day, and I expect the book to be live any minute now. Sorry for jumping the gun a little.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Waiting as patiently as I know how to...which isn't very!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Still not available! - one reason to not close down early, to keep a tryin'


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Still not available! - one reason to not close down early, to keep a tryin'


I know I just tried to get it too. It is still not available.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hmmph!  Well, it's still being published, according to DTP (Digital Text Platform). Don't worry...I'll extend the sale price an extra 24 hours to make up for it, ok?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

archer said:


> Hmmph! Well, it's still being published, according to DTP (Digital Text Platform). Don't worry...I'll extend the sale price an extra 24 hours to make up for it, ok?


That good I want my copy for 99 cents  I am so happy I can still get it for a great price.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

That is quite all right archer.
We will be pleased to purchase the next installment when it is available.

Just sayin......


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

I just checked on it and it's live.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Got it!!


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Got it, and looking forward to reading it! Thanks, Archer!!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

You KNOW that I got it.

I look forward to reading this next book of yours.

Just sayin......


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Got it thanks Archer. Now I am going to start reading the first one.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Geoff:

I sure hope you like it. It's a long one, I know, but I really enjoyed writing it. Lots of character exposition, many new characters, a thousand-mile journey, cool horses...


...let me know, will you?

Ravenshade is in the works now. Don't want to keep the readers waiting!
Sorry for the delay on Fire-heart.  

Anne: I am honored, madam. May my work prove worthy.

'Archer'


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

archer said:


> Geoff:
> 
> I sure hope you like it. It's a long one, I know, but I really enjoyed writing it. Lots of character exposition, many new characters, a thousand-mile journey, cool horses...
> 
> ...


I love long books .Of course I have to read the first one. People seem to love your books I sure I will too.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, Anne, if long books you like, long books you shall have! 

(I like them, too. If I have befriended the characters and immersed myself in the world, I don't want the story to end too soon. I also enjoy well-written short stories and shorter novels, but when it comes to fantasy, I prefer to linger awhile!)

So far, you've gotten over 500,000 words for your $1.98 investment! Not bad, eh?
(You've got to love Kindles.) Add Ravenshade and you'll have over 750,000 words for less than $3! (Before anyone flames me, I should mention that I know full well that word count does not equate with quality.) 

Such a deal! The sale price of Fire-heart will now extend to midnight Tuesday due to the delay in activation. When Ravenshade comes along (any day now) it will also be discounted for a day or two. 

Enjoy the journey! Taking you with me is why I write.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

archer said:


> Well, Anne, if long books you like, long books you shall have!
> 
> (I like them, too. If I have befriended the characters and immersed myself in the world, I don't want the story to end too soon. I also enjoy well-written short stories and shorter novels, but when it comes to fantasy, I prefer to linger awhile!)
> 
> ...


Archer: Thank you for the great deals on your books. I cannot wait for Ravenshade to be available. I will keep watching to make sure I do not miss such a great deal. My journey is just begining I am glad it will be a long and wonderful journey.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

archer said:


> So far, you've gotten over 500,000 words for your $1.98 investment! Not bad, eh?
> (You've got to love Kindles.) Add Ravenshade and you'll have over 750,000 words for less than $3! (Before anyone flames me, I should mention that I know full well that word count does not equate with quality.)
> 
> Such a deal! The sale price of Fire-heart will now extend to midnight Tuesday due to the delay in activation. When Ravenshade comes along (any day now) it will also be discounted for a day or two.
> ...


Great deal indeed, Archer! Yay for Kindle and KindleBoards!

After reading this and the Elfhunter threads and the Amazon reviews, I had to one-click on both. I don't read a lot of fantasy, but I do love long volumes of great world-building that I can really dive into for awhile. Thanks for the sale, Archer, and I'm looking forward to having some time to really start reading!

N


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

Here is a link for the first in the series, Elfhunter:


It is $0.99 as well!

Thanks, archer, for making your books available for such a steal!

(Love the cover art, BTW.)


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks Archer - got it!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I love your dogs!

(And I, the cover artist, thank you most humbly.)

--CSM


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> Great deal indeed, Archer! Yay for Kindle and KindleBoards!
> 
> After reading this and the Elfhunter threads and the Amazon reviews, I had to one-click on both. I don't read a lot of fantasy, but I do love long volumes of great world-building that I can really dive into for awhile. Thanks for the sale, Archer, and I'm looking forward to having some time to really start reading!
> 
> N


I've grabbed them both also; had been holding off, but as neekeebee said, just kept hearing about them here, so finally took the plunge; going to TX in Aug, so I'll probably work on them then.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Just reminding everyone that you have one more day to take advantage of the 0.99 special for Fire heart! Elfhunter will remain at 0.99, but after midnight tomorrow the price of Fire-heart will increase to $2.99.

 Get it while it's (ahem!) cheap!

When Ravenshade is released, it will be on sale as well.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

archer said:


> Just reminding everyone that you have one more day to take advantage of the 0.99 special for Fire heart! Elfhunter will remain at 0.99, but after midnight tomorrow the price of Fire-heart will increase to $2.99.
> 
> Get it while it's (ahem!) cheap!
> 
> When Ravenshade is released, it will be on sale as well.


I cannot wait for Ravenshade to be released.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Anne:  SURELY you haven't read the first two already, have you? 

Gads...we've got to be 'on the ball' to keep up with you!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

archer said:


> Anne: SURELY you haven't read the first two already, have you?
> 
> Gads...we've got to be 'on the ball' to keep up with you!


No I am still reading the first one. I just do not want to miss out when Ravenshade is released. It is such a treat getting these wonderful books at such a great price.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Whew...for a minute there, I was afraid I wouldn't be able to keep up! 
I'll make sure you hear about the sale--probably won't be up for another week (my books aren't east to wrestle around into Kindle format--the TOC of Fire-heart about did us in!  It gets easier every time, though.

Thanks for coming along on the journey, Anne!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

archer said:


> Whew...for a minute there, I was afraid I wouldn't be able to keep up!
> I'll make sure you hear about the sale--probably won't be up for another week (my books aren't east to wrestle around into Kindle format--the TOC of Fire-heart about did us in! It gets easier every time, though.
> 
> Thanks for coming along on the journey, Anne!


LoL I love your books but I cannot read that fast  You are welcome. I will look forward to the release of Ravenshade . Thanks again for the great deals.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

C.S.,
Your work reminds me of the early Terry Brooks' Shannarra series.

And while I loved his elfs, humans, dwarves and rock trolls, I liked his sad haunted druids the best.  Anyway, your first book was wonderful. And I don't think I spotted any mispellings or bad grammar. Good proofreading.  The discussion that has gone on elsewhere on this subject needn't ever apply to your work.

Just lovin it.......


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:
C.S.,
'your first book was wonderful. And I don't think I spotted any mispellings or bad grammar. Good proofreading.  The discussion that has gone on elsewhere on this subject needn't ever apply to your work.'

Well, Geoff, thank goodness for that! My production team is now taking bets as to how long it will be before I spot some typo somewhere and ask them to produce a 'new edition' to get RID of it. They are ready to enroll me in a twelve-step program.  

(I have a couple of predictions with respect to your appreciation of the trilogy...it will be interesting to see if I'm right!)


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

archer said:


> (Before anyone flames me, I should mention that I know full well that word count does not equate with quality.)


I read that with immense relief.

Congratulations on your sales, Archer! May you enjoy many more. 

CK


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Carolyn:

Hahaha! 
Well, DUUuuuuuuUUHHHH!

(Word count means zilch. I might add that long books aren't necessarily 'full o' fluff,' either.) 

Your pencil-pal,
'Archer'

PS--Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

archer said:


> Carolyn:
> PS--Thanks for the encouragement.


Any time. 



> (Word count means zilch. I might add that long books aren't necessarily 'full o' fluff,' either.)


Well, Geoff likes us _both_! 'Nuff said. 

Your fellow inkslinger,

CK


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Just wanted to bump this and ask how much longer the second book will be available for $.99?

When I looked today it still was. A deal for those who haven't picked it up yet.

Is it still scheduled to increase soon?

Just sayin.......


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Ha!  I forgot to go back in and change it!  Welll....my penalty shall be to extend the sale until midnight! 

Thanks for reminding me, Geoff. 
(Blushes and hides face because she is ashamed to admit that she has NOT read anything by Terry Brooks) Thanks for the comparison, though--I know a lot of people love him!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, those that missed it at the bargain price can still get a good read for $2.99.

The price is now changed on Amazon.



Just sayin......


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Archer,
Don't forget to tell us when you get the third book ready.

Ok?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Archer,
> Don't forget to tell us when you get the third book ready.
> 
> Ok?


I second that please let us know when the third book is ready.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Are you guys ready for the third one yet?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

archer said:


> Are you guys ready for the third one yet?


No I am not ready to read it yet. I just don't want to miss when it comes out. I want to get it at a good price.  I love getting good books at a bargan.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Ah! Well, don't worry. I'll post a separate topic for it when it's ready.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

archer said:


> Ah! Well, don't worry. I'll post a separate topic for it when it's ready.


Thank you archer


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes.
Thank you archer.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Ooh! I just got promoted from Dr. Suess to Lewis Carroll!
(One of my favorite authors--I loved 'Through the Looking Glass.' I'm one of the few people who can recite 'Jabberwocky' from beginning to end.)

Amazon still hasn't synched the reviews from my book pages, nor have they linked the Kindle and print versions with respect to availability.  I've brought it to their attention several times. (sigh!)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am now several chapters into this book.

Thank you for it.

I was curious - what category is this book normally listed under?


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Geoff:

Fantasy and YA fantasy. 
This is probably the most light-hearted of the three. Ravenshade is the 'darkest' and most cerebral/psychological. It's Gorgon's book. You'll have to put up with a few chapters of mischief in dwarf-realms before we really get on to the journey in Fire-heart.

Stay with me, big fella!


----------



## 123nancy (Dec 22, 2012)

Hey everyone, I know that you've all been waiting for the re-release of Fire-heart by C.S. Marks and today is the day!!! You can grab your copy here:
http://amzn.to/15HFl7F


----------

